
Saudi Arabia Speeds Up Aramco IPO Timeline to Early 2020 - rossdavidh
https://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-News/World-News/Saudi-Arabia-Speeds-Up-Aramco-IPO-Timeline-To-Early-2020.html
======
rossdavidh
So, my completely uninformed guess at what has happened: 1) Saudi Arabia
wanted to do an Aramco IPO to raise cash, after $100+/barrel oil was no more
2) Saudi Arabia found out they needed to disclose a lot of the finances of
Aramco in order to do that on major stock exchanges, and didn't like that 3)
Instead, royal family tried pouring cash into Japanese Softbank, which poured
it into tech startups like Uber and WeWork 4) The IPO's of these do not seem
to be raising the big profits which were hoped for 5) Back to the idea of an
Aramco IPO

Again, just my guess. If so, then we might expect American VC money to recede
a bit in the next year, as foreign enthusiasm for funding it cools a bit.

